# CWMR Touch?



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

Will we get it?

Anyone already working on it?

Do we need more bacon first?

Discuss here.


----------



## Xeno Templar (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know, I think it would be nice to see it on my Samsung Mesmerize, since I'm under contract until 10/13 or 14~ish of 2013, then I can upgrade to another phone, so I'll be stuck with this one for awhile!


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

bacon is essential.

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## Perky69 (Jul 23, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> bacon is essential.
> 
> Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


Don't cook bacon naked lmao

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

